

RC helicopter with Linux, wifi, USB and a/r iPhone app - JohnnyBrown
http://ardrone.parrot.com/parrot-ar-drone/parrot-ar-drone/en/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This search: <http://searchyc.com/helicopter?sort=by_date>

gives: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1033724>

and: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1033575>

